
Behind the Scene: “Subete ga F ni naru” ED - LogicHoleFlaw
http://baku89.com/article/2394
======
cosarara97
This is about the ending of a currently airing anime:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85yzpU9Wk9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85yzpU9Wk9w)

~~~
teraflop
That link seems to be unavailable in the USA; here's a mirror.
[http://b.1339.cf/kqyvngq.webm](http://b.1339.cf/kqyvngq.webm)

The opening credits are pretty cool too, but from a traditional animation
perspective rather than geek cred:
[http://b.1339.cf/dbbbhjp.webm](http://b.1339.cf/dbbbhjp.webm)

------
jzelinskie
Does anyone know of other blog posts like this? I watch a lot of anime, but
never see anything written in English about the creation of many of the
impressive animation and CG usage.

~~~
teraflop
I don't know about blog posts, but if you want to see a lot of (fictionalized)
details about how the sausage is made, you should watch Shirobako.

[http://www.crunchyroll.com/shirobako](http://www.crunchyroll.com/shirobako)

